# Discus pics



## bstuver (Apr 28, 2005)

A few pics of my discus:


















































Jackie


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Beautiful!! I miss mine.


----------



## PR_islander (Mar 26, 2009)

How its their behavior? , by the way nice fish.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

That first one is amazingly beautiful!! What was it sold as?


----------



## bstuver (Apr 28, 2005)

dwarfpike said:


> That first one is amazingly beautiful!! What was it sold as?


It was sold as a Cobalt Turquoise


----------



## bstuver (Apr 28, 2005)

PR_islander said:


> How its their behavior? , by the way nice fish.


They are really easy going fish.


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Really beautiful - all of them! Have any full-tank shots?


----------



## bstuver (Apr 28, 2005)

Afishionado said:


> Really beautiful - all of them! Have any full-tank shots?


Sure here ya go, it is a 5ft 110g tank


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Awesome! I love the tree stumps and lighting effect! Very nicely done. :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

That's beautiful!


----------



## csaxe21 (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow. Amazing tank!


----------



## carboncopy (Sep 22, 2009)

Very Nice fish..


----------



## DLLN (Sep 23, 2009)

Really nice set up, beautiful fish as well!


----------



## bstuver (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

WOW I love your fish!!! Great job with them.


----------



## magpie9 (Sep 27, 2009)

wow absolutely amazing to look at !


----------



## Gaynor (Apr 10, 2009)

Amazing! love the fish, love the tank!


----------



## bstuver (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks


----------

